# New Born Deer



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Me and the family found this little guy while off-roading on our property!
It's been a few mos. back!


----------



## techman (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow. Seems a little small for this time of year.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah found it sometime in the summer! Around August if i remember correctly?


----------



## techman (Dec 22, 2009)

toyfarm said:


> yeah found it sometime in the summer! Around August if i remember correctly?



I missed the few months back part. Even for August it seems small. How is it doing now? Were you able to re-release it?


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

techman said:


> I missed the few months back part. Even for August it seems small. How is it doing now? Were you able to re-release it?




I'm not sure what became of it? Yes it was very small! We gave it to my wifes cousin who takes in homeless exotic animals! Just asked my wife, and she said It was just recently trned over to Conservation Officers and not sure rather or not they've released it?

She said it done amazingly well!


----------



## JPP (Dec 23, 2009)

Why did you pick it up?
Surely, its mother was nearby.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

JPP said:


> Why did you pick it up?
> Surely, its mother was nearby.



I wouldn't bet on that! But the reason being is because our dogs were with us! The one has never met an animal it didn't kill! I'm sure she would have "played" with it 'til it was no fun! There are alot of deer fatalities as there is a major Highway within eye sight of where it was found! We debated rather or not to pick it up, but the dogs were really the deciding factor!


----------



## yooper (Dec 23, 2009)

Did the fawn end up surviving? Or did you just play with it until it died? I find fawns on my property all the time, there mother will leave them for hrs at a time. your best bet would have been to leave it alone and wait a couple years to harvest it.


----------



## JPP (Dec 23, 2009)

yooper said:


> Did the fawn end up surviving? Or did you just play with it until it died? I find fawns on my property all the time, there mother will leave them for hrs at a time. your best bet would have been to leave it alone and wait a couple years to harvest it.



+1
I never touch fawns when I see them
The mothers stay a distance away, so if a predator comes by she can draw the attention away from the fawn
Never good to mess with nature


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Do any of you guys understand I have dogs...they travel with us when we "wheel"! My dogs are known to kill any small game! Sorry if i didn't handle the situation the way some of you would have, but i did what i thought was best for the animal! Next time all shoot the son of a ##### and post pics of the veal meal!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

yooper said:


> Did the fawn end up surviving? Or did you just play with it until it died? I find fawns on my property all the time, there mother will leave them for hrs at a time. your best bet would have been to leave it alone and wait a couple years to harvest it.




You obviously can't read!...check the post #5 above yours!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

yooper said:


> Did the fawn end up surviving? Or did you just play with it until it died? I find fawns on my property all the time, there mother will leave them for hrs at a time. your best bet would have been to leave it alone and wait a couple years to harvest it.





JPP said:


> +1
> I never touch fawns when I see them
> The mothers stay a distance away, so if a predator comes by she can draw the attention away from the fawn
> Never good to mess with nature



If it makes you two happy...just pretend this is the same deer!


----------



## spencerhenry (Dec 24, 2009)

i know this is going to stir up some stuff, but around here it is legal to shoot the DOG that is harassing the wildlife.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 24, 2009)

spencerhenry said:


> i know this is going to stir up some stuff, but around here it is legal to shoot the DOG that is harassing the wildlife.



Around here it would be legal to shoot anyone shootin' at my dogs! They would be tresspassing, and firing weapons on my property would certainly put my family in danger! Therefore it would be perfectly legal to shoot to kill!
If my dogs are on your property, by all means, do anythong you feel necessary! But i have pitty for anyone i caught harming my animals on my own property!


----------



## spencerhenry (Dec 25, 2009)

here where i live it is actually legal for me to shoot dogs harassing wildlife even if they are on property not owned by me.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pictures...
Toy if your happy w/ the decision you made then all is good man don't sweat what others think...we all know what opinions are like. Glad to hear the little bugger is doing well and turned over to the conservation dept.
Merry Christmas


----------

